# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  real or fake deca by balkan pharmaceuticals

## rik3gs

sorry for my bad english im european..
i want to know if this nandrolone is real or fake,
it is balkan pharmaceuticals, i check the UPIC number and it tells me that is real: that is the link: http://b-p.md/

but i want to be more quiet.. please help me

----------


## toddyss123

good to go ...by me

----------


## rik3gs

is that a good company?

----------


## Markosterone

its OK.

I have used the multivial stuff from the same company, its okey stuff..

----------


## X83

If it's no good.......... just ask Balkan for your falkan money back.

----------


## crazy_rocks

i posted the same lab name posted and admin edited it on me. 

so is it ugl or pharm grade?

----------


## SlimJoe

Looks good to go

----------


## Far from massive

> i posted the same lab name posted and admin edited it on me. 
> 
> so is it ugl or pharm grade?


Its a gray area, these days its become quite the thing to claim you are a pharmaceutical company to add legitimacy to your product line. However they are all UGLs just big ones, look up the name of the company and see if they manufacture anything other than AAS? there are not a lot of legit pharma's that only manufacture AAS. Also the fact that they have a product verification tool shows that there products are distributed illegally, not by prescription through pharmacies...you don't see legit phamaceutical companies doing this sort of crap. The other thing that is really funny is for a web verification tool to be effective once you check a number it should be deactivated or marked checked from that point forward otherwise anyone making fakes need only get a couple of dozen bottles of real stuff then use the numbers from the real products on the fake ones....WHAT A FREAKIN JOKE!!

----------


## crazy_rocks

> Its a gray area, these days its become quite the thing to claim you are a pharmaceutical company to add legitimacy to your product line. However they are all UGLs just big ones, look up the name of the company and see if they manufacture anything other than AAS? there are not a lot of legit pharma's that only manufacture AAS. Also the fact that they have a product verification tool shows that there products are distributed illegally, not by prescription through pharmacies...you don't see legit phamaceutical companies doing this sort of crap. The other thing that is really funny is for a web verification tool to be effective once you check a number it should be deactivated or marked checked from that point forward otherwise anyone making fakes need only get a couple of dozen bottles of real stuff then use the numbers from the real products on the fake ones....WHAT A FREAKIN JOKE!!


well supposedly there verification system is advanced so the numbers cant be copied. 

my tamox and clomed numbers came back as fake

----------


## NattyGraham

Did you tun your deca OP, how'd it go?

----------


## coonhunter

looks g2g to me

----------

